# exporting a NAFTA car into the USA



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

From what I have read it is "no way, jose" Anyone have any insight?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

tepetapan said:


> From what I have read it is "no way, jose" Anyone have any insight?


I have always thought that if the auto was on the Federal Import list and was federalize, i.e., bumpers, air bags, pollution controls, etc, it could be imported. It doesn't have to be NAFTA.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't know. I read a paper, from the US Federal Government a year or so ago and my final analysis was...never going to happen for common people. 
I have my wife's nephew (and his wife has been there for a year) moving up to Georgia, all visas. permits are fine and the are both University graduate professionals in separate fields, and he would like to bring his car. If he sells it in Monterrey he will lose his butt since it is only a couple years old.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

It's not cheap to import any car to the US. Depending on what the car needs to pass Federal emissions and safety requirements, it can run into the thousands and if it isn't on the list, the Feds want a crash test, e.g. Bill Gates and his 956 Porsche. There are companies that will do this for a fee. If the car is older than 25 years, it's a piece of cake. Under 25, ouch.


----------

